# Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

am Wochende traf ich einen händler der selbstgezüchtete kois auf dem wochenmarkt bei uns hier verkaufte. ich schwatzte mit ihm und er meinte das er alle 2 wochen einen 20 % teilwasserwechsel vornimmt da nur dadruch diesen die wachstumshämmenden stoffe aus dem wasser rauskommen...

nun meine frage, welche sind denn genau diese fisch wachstumshämmenden stoffe 

und wie oft macht ihr einen teilwasserwechsel ? 

= wie oft und wieviel % wäre sinnvoll wenn man sehr sehr gute wasserwerte hat ?

PS: aufgefüllt wird mit leitungwasser in sehr guter qualität

Hier übrigens die genauen werte des Trinkwassers im Ruhrgebiet, nach den einzelnen städten erfasst
http://www.gelsenwasser.de/de/privatkunden/wasser/trinkwasseranalyse.php#gelsenkirchen

Bei mir kommt das wasser vom wasserwerk haltern

http://www.gelsenwasser.de/download/privatkunden/wasser/trinkwasseranalyse_haltern_2008.pdf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Hi Ralf
Wachstumshämmenden Stoffe sind die Stoffe die nicht in einem Teich (Fischteich) vorkommen sollten : Ammonium / Amoniak und Nitrit (und bestimmt noch ein paar andere). Sind die Werte sehr Hoch kann es zu Wachstumsstörungen kommen. Auch wenn die Werte wieder stimmen sind Langzeitschäden nicht Ausgeschlossen.

Ich wechsele min. 10% / Woche, eher ein wenig mehr mit Leitungswasser.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Hi Uwe,

und du machst das trotzdem obwohl deine wasserwerte optimal sind ? Der biofilter sollte ja eigentlich diese stoffe abbauen und dies zeigen ja dann die w werte, aber warum machst du dann noch diesen wasserwechsel ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Optimal sind meine Wasserwerte bestimmt nicht. Der Filter läuft ja immer noch ein.
Dazu kommt das man durch Wasserwechsel die Bakterien und Parasitendichte senkt, die sind ja immer im Teich. Dann noch die Besatzdichte nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Jogibärle (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Hallo Uwe,

hab schon von manchen gehört, das die wenig Wasserwechsel machen würden.
Wenn der Filter gut läuft und das Wasser gut ist, warum dann auch ein wechsel ?

gruß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Morgen 

Ich mache es nun mal so, habe keine Probleme damit und die Koi finden es Prima  Das habe ich auch im Innenteich schon so gemacht, hatte nie Probleme mit den Koi (und es waren ja am Ende 20 Koi auf 4000 Liter) warum sollte ich das draussen ändern ? 
Und die Gründe habe ich schon genannt. Und vergesst nicht das ich kaum Pflanzen im Teich habe

Wer es anders machen will, soll es halt tun


----------



## wizardrous (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Also ich lasse ca. 2-3000 Liter alle paar Wochen nachlaufen und zwar nur aus dem Grund weil der Bachlauf einfach einiges verbrät (Spritzer, Seitenbepflanzung usw.) Entspricht ca. 10% des Teichvolumens aber ob es nun gut ist oder nicht? Keine Ahnung... 

Ansonsten wäre aber irgendwann der Wasserstand einfach zu niedrig (Allgemeine Verdunstung im Sommer kommt ja auch noch hinzu) und verzichten wollen wir auf das plätschern natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Jogibärle (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Hallo zusammen,

Frischwassser schadet nie kein Thema.
Ich persönlich gebe auch Frischwasser dazu, das gefällt denen auch wie du sagst Uwe.


gruß


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

...und es senkt den Parasitendruck

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Hallo, 10% hat wohl sehr wenig Einfluß auf negative Anreicherungen und __ Parasiten... Das ist grad mal Brühe verdünnen...
http://www.aquamax.de/HG10.htm
Stellt Euch mal vor ihr habt einen Liter Wasser und gebt da Tinte rein...
Dann nehmt ihr jede Woche 100ml Wasser raus und füllt Frischwasser nach... Das dauert ewig, bis man das Wasser wieder klar hat...und Tinte wächst nicht nach...
Um eine Verringerung zu erreichen, müßten auf jeden Fall über 50% gewechselt werden...
Außerdem 
Wenn nur angenommen 1000 Parasiten in 1000ml Wasser sind und ich 100 rausnehme, sind immernoch 900 drin... 

Dabei kommt es natürlich stark auf die Wassermenge und den Besatz an...Den Eintrag von Stoffen und Parasiten und den Austrag

Deshalb halte ich es so, dass ich lieber viele Pflanzen drin habe, die die überschüssigen Nährstoffe verarbeiten... 
Wasserwechsel erledigt (hoffentlich bald) der Himmel und mit Leitung fülle ich nur im Notfall nach...
Im Koiteich ist halt die Filterung wichtig... 
Ob Sandfilter gegen Parasiten gehen im Teich, weiß ich nicht, aber in Aquarien sind sei eine Alternative zu Medikamenten... ebenso wie 70%ige besser 80%ige Wasserwechsel... Da sind die Parasiten dann wirklich reduziert...Aber im Teich ist das ja leider nicht machbar...
http://www.aquamax.de/HG03UG03.htm

Was ich anerkennen muß, ist dass die Fische sich freuen... Das glaub ich schon

Viele Grüße Biotopfan


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*



> Hallo, 10% hat wohl sehr wenig Einfluß auf negative Anreicherungen und __ Parasiten... Das ist grad mal Brühe verdünnen...



Mein Fachtierarzt für Fische sagt was anderes, bist Du
auch Tierarzt?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## marc (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

HI!

Ich denke dafür muss man kein Tierarzt sein.Bei 10% Wasserwechsel wöchentlich kannst du kaum mehr als 10% Schadstoffe bzw __ Parasiten loswerden,wenn doch wüsste ich gerne wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

NaJa 

90% ist besser als 100% 

Aber so kann man nicht rechnen denke ich. Entweder man tut es und glaubt dran oder man lässt es


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Nee, Tierarzt bin ich keiner, aber seit 22 Jahren Aquarianer, da erlebste auch so einiges. Und erst seit ich die ratschläge von Bernd Kaufmann (der von dem Link) befolge ist auch Ruhe im Karton...
Vorher hatte ich regelmäßig die Bibbs und Krokodilstränen und jetzt kann ich mit 2 Großen Wasserwechseln und ein paar Walnussblättern alles wegbringen...
Das hat mich bekehrt und es ist mir auch einleuchtend. Was weg ist kann auch nichtmehr krank machen

Nur kann das eben bei einem 
Riesenteich nicht funktionieren. Bei __ Parasiten ist wohl die UVlampe das Mittel der Wahl bei Parasiten und der Filter mit entsprechenden Filtermedien bzw. viele Pflanzen im Filterteich bei Koi und Goldfischen...
Mein Biotop ist seit heute glasklar (ganz ohne Filter)und heute sind die ersten Moderlischenbabys aufgetaucht, da stehen die Pflanzen, die die Nährstoffe rausnehmen halt mittendrin... die frisst halt auch keiner...
Aber das ist ein anderes System...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## zickenkind (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Hallo @ all,

ich versuche jede Woche so um die 2000 Liter zu wechseln. Verbinde das immer mit Pflanzengiessen, Rasengiessen und so. Da kommt das Wasser noch einem guten Zweck zu. Tja und was soll ich sagen, lange nicht mehr so gut gewachsene Blumen und Rasen gehabt. Tja der Dünnger im Wasser nicht zu verachten. Leider bekomme ich aber im mom ein wenig grünes Wasser, aber das liegt daran das meine Pflanzen noch nicht so wollen. Letzte Woche klares Wasser bei 12-14° Wassertemperatur und dann stieg die Temp. auf 18° und das Wasser verfärbt sich grün. Problem erkannt aber im mom nicht weiter schlimm, kann damit gut leben. Habe aber Hoffnung das es wieder klar wird weil bei uns im Norden die letzten Tage das Wetter nicht so dolle war. Wassertemp. jetzt wieder bei 14°. Tja so ist es halt im Norden. Werden nicht so von der Sonner verwöhnt.

Aber WW ist auf jedenfall positiv zu bewerten. Auch die Fische sind dann immer sehr aus dem Häuschen, da wird im Wasserstrahl getobt und gespielt. 

Na und der Kosten wegen, läuft bei mir alles über eine Gartenwasseruhr. Hat den Vorteil das ich kein Abwasser bezahlen muss


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel - wie oft und wieviel % ist sinnvoll ?*

Hallo, hast Du mal gemessen, wieviel Phosphat und Nitrat in Teich und Leitungswasser drin ist?
Wenn der Teich so klar war, nehme ich an, dass die Nährstoffe verbraucht waren... Manchmal ist dann im Leitungswasser mehr drin und die ruhenden Algen nehmen das gierig auf...
Bei uns hatte das Leitungswasser über 50mg Nitrat (viel Landwirtschaft)und Phosphat wurde vom Wasserwerk zugesetzt, um die Leitungen vor Korrosion zu schützen. Zum Glück wurde das Nitrat mit einer Rindendenitrifikationsanlage herrausgefiltert und der Korrosionsschutz wurde auf ein verträgliches, ausreichendes Maß zurückgefahren...
Jetzt ist es mit der Aquarienpflege um einiges einfacher...Nixmehr Pinselalgen
Allerdings sind diese Werte schon zu beachten, wenn man Wasser wechseln will und sie müssen evt. irgendwie entnommen werden...
VG Biotopfan


----------

